# Sheepskin covers



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

Where's the best place for sheepskin covers that are fitted for the murano's.. 
Id like to find a pair for the front two seats and mabe some for the rear seats..


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

Try shearcomfort. They offer custom seat covers.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You might also try CarID.com. They offer a lot of seat cover options.


----------

